# question about ipod touch and video



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a brand new ipod touch 32G with iOS4 owner and this is the first i-anything I have owned. I have been having a ball going through the itunes app store and checking out all the great suggestions I've found here on kindleboards. Thanks to everyone who takes the time to make those suggestions.

One of the apps I downloaded was TED, which is a website that offers 20 - 30 minute videos of various people talking about their area of expertise. The app store said this app was appropriate for the ipod touch, but when I try to watch one of these videos, it just locks up. I have restarted the ipod and it unlocks the app, but still locks up the next time I try. It does the same thing when I try to access radar on one of the weather apps I downloaded. I was able to watch a short 4 minute video from TED and the Stephen Cobert Word app works as well. 

Does anyone have any idea what the problem may be? Are the longer videos too much for the ipod's capabilities even though itunes says differently? I had hoped at a later time to watch a few tv shows on the ipod, but I'm wondering if that is impossible. Any help/answers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've watched the TED videos on my computer, and there are some good ones there! I suspect the TED website may use flash (a method of showing video that Apple doesn't support). The videos of talks do play on my HTC EVO phone (which as of a software upgrade just a couple of hours ago supports flash). I see next to many of the TED videos a link to click to "watch this on youtube". I'm pretty sure that your iPod should be able to acess Youtube videos if you click that.

Just for fun, here is a TED talk by Jeff Bezos:

http://www.ted.com/talks/jeff_bezos_gifts_vs_choices.html


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I never heard of TED but I downloaded the app and tried it out on my Touch.  It worked fine.  But according to the reviews, many people have had problems with it locking up.  I had that problem with a couple of other apps.  I deleted them and didn't try them again so I don't know if something like that would help.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Oops, the original post mentions clearly using an app, but I missed that when I wrote my reply.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Funny you should mention the talk by Bezos. That's the one that keeps locking up. I have tried other talks just to make sure it wasn't a bad talk at the source. None of the long ones work.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have watched movies on my iPod, touch, but they were directly from iTunes, not through an app. I suspect your problem is in the TED app. TED has a website, maybe you can find some technical help.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I noticed today that TED has an updated version of their app and I downloaded that. I still can't get Bezo's speech, but it does work on other long talks; so I guess I'll just have to listen to Bezos on the computer. Also, today, the radar on Accuweather works, which didn't yesterday. 

Now I have another question...after synching changes to 4 apps and then playing games for about 45 minutes, the battery went from full to half. Wi-fi was turned off during half of that time. That seems like an awfully short time. What kind of battery life can I expect?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Mine is the first generation, new ones may be better. I have to recharge after a two hour movie. I don't play games that much but I'm sure they deplete the battery faster than other functions. I can read with my Kindle app for several hours, and listen to music for a long time.


----------

